

Ask HN: light technical read for commute hour? - drieddust

I recently got a copy of CODE which I started reading during my commute. Book is informative and easy read to be completely even on the bus.<p>Are there other such books I can get to keep myself entertained?
======
AznHisoka
Programming Pearls is a good book although you may want to bring a pen, so you
can work on some of the problems. Or you can just do them in your head.

~~~
dougk7
I came here to suggest the same book. I didn't do all the problems but it was
definitely the best commit hour companion I've had.

------
Sealy
I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest "Founders at Work" by Jessica
Livingstone. Its not technical however it is full of interviews from a good
selection of the most famous startup founders of this generation.

There are a lot of Y combinator interviews and even one with our very own Paul
Graham.

------
ippisl
If you haven't read it already, applied cryptography by schnieir is a fun
read.

~~~
drieddust
Looks interesting but title says it contains C code.

~~~
ippisl
The first half vontains only pseudo code.

